# Time To Upgrade?



## creative_one (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
How do u know when its time to upgrade to a more advanced DSLR?
How long should a person wait intill they buy a new DSLR (upgrade)?
Any good advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

1. when the upgrade alarm goes off
2. exactly 17 hours from the purchase of the previous DSLR
3. these are silly questions.  Besides, you should be more worried about what lenses you have and polishing your technique than upgrading to a different body.


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

It's time to upgrade when the body you are using is limiting you in your photography.  If you're not sure, you're probably not ready ...

For me, I've been very happy with my 8mp 30D since I got it 3 years ago.  This summer, I was shooting grizzly in Alaska and, for the first time, the 8mp was limiting.  My bear images were taken at about 300 yards or more, so I had to blow them up and crop them considerably.  They are very noisy (even with noiseware).  I'm finally thinking of an upgrade.

For most of us mortals, it's the lenses that really count.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

I am upgrading my body because I want my girlfriend to be able to shoot with me, so rather than buying her something, I'm going to do the gentlemanly thing and buy myself something nice and give her my old rags.

icassell, I'll bet you would benefit more from a better zoom lens.


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> icassell, I'll bet you would benefit more from a better zoom lens.



No , in this case I would have to disagree with you. I have a good 300mm f4 and a 1.4X TC .  A bit less noise and this would have worked fine. The next zoom lens I could get would break the bank and wouldn't be used that often.  In this setting,  I'd get better service and good results from more megapixels.  It's a cost-benefit thing. I'm not usually a proponent of feeding the megapixel war, but this is one setting where it makes some sense.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

ah, now that I know your equipment, I agree.  What ISO levels were you shooting at?  Anything above 400 on my camera had better be framed perfectly and perfectly exposed.  If I have to crop or brighten, they look horrid.


----------



## creative_one (Sep 29, 2009)

> 3. these are silly questions.


 
First off - that question just came to mind & was just wondering & stop telling me these are silly questions cause they AREN'T!!! 
It never hurts to ask! Plus how is one to know if one doesn't ask!!!



> Besides, you should be more worried about what lenses you have and polishing your technique than upgrading to a different body.


 
U are right about that part. Which i am doing but like i said above the question just came to mind & was a little curious how one would know its time to upgrade to a more advanced DSLR.

Thanks for ur post!


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> ah, now that I know your equipment, I agree.  What ISO levels were you shooting at?  Anything above 400 on my camera had better be framed perfectly and perfectly exposed.  If I have to crop or brighten, they look horrid.



Yes, and I was shooting at about ISO 560 or so, if I remember correctly.  Now a sigma 500mm f4.5 is only 5 grand lol


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

creative_one said:


> First off - that question just came to mind & was just wondering & stop telling me these are silly questions cause they AREN'T!!!
> It never hurts to ask! Plus how is one to know if one doesn't ask!!!



I agree -- no silly questions here.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

icassell said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > ah, now that I know your equipment, I agree.  What ISO levels were you shooting at?  Anything above 400 on my camera had better be framed perfectly and perfectly exposed.  If I have to crop or brighten, they look horrid.
> ...



BALLS!

Questions are silly when the answers are readily available.  This is why God gave us Google and Youtube.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 29, 2009)

creative_one said:


> Hi Everyone,
> How do u know when its time to upgrade to a more advanced DSLR?
> How long should a person wait intill they buy a new DSLR (upgrade)?
> Any good advice?
> ...


Honestly, if you have the money it's time to upgrade.  That's how I roll.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 29, 2009)

When there's enough room on your credit card 
(And you can pay it off without interest.)


----------



## creative_one (Sep 29, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > robertwsimpson said:
> ...


 
 :scratch: What ? :scratch:


----------



## Foques (Sep 29, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> 1. when the upgrade alarm goes off
> 2. exactly 17 hours from the purchase of the previous DSLR
> 3. these are silly questions.  Besides, you should be more worried about what lenses you have and polishing your technique than upgrading to a different body.


hahaha.. love this answer.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2009)

When is it time to upgrade? It depends. Nikon for example, comes out with new, generational milestone camera bodies every 4 years now. At two-year intervals, Nikon does intermediate or "s" updates. Best scenario with Nikon is to buy a new model of any particular price class as SOON as it comes out,and enjoy using a more or less state of the art camera for about 3.5 years, then sell it off as soon as the next model is announced.

Canon has been iterating its pro and its semi-pro models more rapidly--less of a "generational" or "milestone" iteration each time, but more like Nikon's minor or inter-generational updates. For example, the 40D to 50D was not much of a significant update--it was a few more sensor MP and a couple of minor tweaks, not really worthy of a new name or a new "class" of names.

Canon's 7D for example, is an attempt to create a very sophisticated camera to compete with Nikon's D300s. SO, if you want a better-than-middling AF system in a crop-body Canon, NOW would be a worthwhile time to upgrade from a 30D or 40D or 50D,right at the start of the Canon 7D introduction; you'll enjoy a state of the art body for 18 months, until the next new thing comes along. AND you'll gain an entirely new set of features and capabilities,since the 7D is a generational leap ahead, like the D200 and D300 Nikons were over the D100.

Sony's new 25 megapixel a850 Full Frame at under $2k....it might be time to consider that as a significant milestone upgrade if you're an a700 shooter

OTOH, if you buy something at the top of the heap in terms of features, like say a Nikon D700 or a D3 or a Canon 1D Mark III, the body and feature set itself will have tremendous capabilities,and newer models are unlikely to really significantly advance the class of images that can be made,compared with the prior model. The beginner and intermediate cameras are where the frequent model updates and brand war competition causes most people to see significant advantages in the newer models that each maker introduces as sales figures on models start to slow down. So,when to upgrade-- it depends on what you're shooting and what you want and what the new kid on the block brings to the game.


----------



## jbylake (Sep 29, 2009)

I get this exact same question every week, or at least it seems so, except concerning PC's/Laptops.

My response is this.  If your current set-up can't do what you need it to do anymore, then it's probably due for an update.  I think you could apply this equally, to a camera.

Just a thought,

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## grafxman (Sep 30, 2009)

creative_one said:


> Hi Everyone,
> How do u know when its time to upgrade to a more advanced DSLR?
> How long should a person wait intill they buy a new DSLR (upgrade)?
> Any good advice?
> ...



I don't know if this is good advice but here goes. The time to upgrade your DSLR is either when no lens you can afford to buy will enable you to take the pictures you want to take or when the new DSLRs have so many features you can't live without them. 

For example, I bought my latest camera, a Canon 50D because my Canon XTi Rebel had a maximum shutter speed that was too slow for satisfactory use with 500mm and greater lenses. Also, the 50D has live view which is great for macro work. I may never buy another new camera although having another 50D is very attractive so as to have two lenses readily available. It's a nuisance trying to change lenses outdoors when stuff is happening.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

I have run into the "maximum shutter speed is too slow" issue with my XTi... I don't know why you'd hit that issue with a 500mm lens though.  seems like you'd be fine with slower shutter speeds considering the amount of light that those types of lenses let in.  I had it because my 50mm f1.8 was too bright even at ISO100, so I had to stop down to get a proper exposure.


----------



## icassell (Sep 30, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I have run into the "maximum shutter speed is too slow" issue with my XTi... I don't know why you'd hit that issue with a 500mm lens though.  seems like you'd be fine with slower shutter speeds considering the amount of light that those types of lenses let in.  I had it because my 50mm f1.8 was too bright even at ISO100, so I had to stop down to get a proper exposure.



If  you want to hand-hold a long lens (e.g. birds in flight), your best chance to get a decent image is with a very fast shutter speed.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree, but how much faster than 1/4000 do you want???


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

also, what ISO are you using to take a picture faster than 1/4000 with a 500mm and greater lens? dang.


----------



## icassell (Sep 30, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I agree, but how much faster than 1/4000 do you want???



Ah, good point.  Didn't know what the max on the XTi was ... 

OK then, how 'bout UFOs in flight?


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 30, 2009)

icassell said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but how much faster than 1/4000 do you want???
> ...




well the max shutterspeed of XTI may be sufficient but the controls are just awful. It would take quite a bit more button pressing and checking the main LCD before you get the settings you want. With those larger cameras, even the xxD series you could actually change settings while still looking through the viewfinder... that's one of the reasons why I only use my XSI for tripod and landscape shots.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

yes, ease of controls warrants the extra $700 or whatever...  on the xti, the only thing you can't adjust while looking through the LCD is the ISO setting.  and honestly how often do you need to adjust that?

everything else can be accessed while lining up your shot if you so desire.


----------



## grafxman (Sep 30, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> also, what ISO are you using to take a picture faster than 1/4000 with a 500mm and greater lens? dang.



These may be of interest to you:

IMG_1497a.JPG photo - graphicsguy photos at pbase.com

IMG_1503.JPG photo - graphicsguy photos at pbase.com

IMG_1529.JPG photo - graphicsguy photos at pbase.com

I am certain the exif  information is inaccurate regarding ISO. I know for a fact I set it for H1 (6400) and H2 (12800) for some images but it always indicated 3200 in the exif.

The focal length exif is also inaccurate. Some images I used 2 Kenko 1.4 converters on the lens but that information is not shown in the exif. 

I used a monopod for all the shots. I don't like to see a picture of an animal where the animal only uses 10% or 20% of the frame. None of the 3 pictures listed above have been cropped. The Jaguar was shot through some heavy plastic glass so it looks a little milky.


----------



## Big (Sep 30, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I am upgrading my body because I want my girlfriend to be able to shoot with me, so rather than buying her something, I'm going to do the gentlemanly thing and buy myself something nice and give her my old rags.
> 
> icassell, I'll bet you would benefit more from a better zoom lens.


I wish my gf would come shooting with me! She's just not into it the same way I am.


----------



## KmH (Sep 30, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I agree, but how much faster than 1/4000 do you want???


Another full stop, 1/8000. I sometimes have the same issue shooting at 500mm on a bright day.


----------



## icassell (Sep 30, 2009)

Big said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > I am upgrading my body because I want my girlfriend to be able to shoot with me, so rather than buying her something, I'm going to do the gentlemanly thing and buy myself something nice and give her my old rags.
> ...



Hmmmm .... maybe you need to upgrade your body too? :lmao:

 ... sorry ... couldn't resist


----------



## FrankLamont (Sep 30, 2009)

> Hmmmm .... maybe you need to upgrade your body too? :lmao:
> 
> ... sorry ... couldn't resist


I feel sad, having laughed -- but good one.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 1, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> > Hmmmm .... maybe you need to upgrade your body too? :lmao:
> >
> > ... sorry ... couldn't resist
> 
> ...



yeah too much fried chicken is just not very good for you and your body



robertwsimpson said:


> yes, ease of controls warrants the extra $700 or whatever... on the xti, the only thing you can't adjust while looking through the LCD is the ISO setting. and honestly how often do you need to adjust that?
> 
> everything else can be accessed while lining up your shot if you so desire.



uh the price difference between XSI and 40D is less than 200. Back when I decided to buy a 40D over XSI I already had enough money for the Rebel but I chose to work two more weeks to save more money so I will be able to get the better one


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

grafxman said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > also, what ISO are you using to take a picture faster than 1/4000 with a 500mm and greater lens? dang.
> ...



And you were shooting at those ISO's with your XTi how?  even at 800, the pictures are barely usable.



KmH said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but how much faster than 1/4000 do you want???
> ...



You must be using mammoth ISO settings that my camera is not capable of.



Hobbes said:


> FriedChicken said:
> 
> 
> > > Hmmmm .... maybe you need to upgrade your body too? :lmao:
> ...



Read again.  We weren't talking about the XSi OR the 40D, so I don't know why you mentioned either.  Also, we weren't talking about YOUR equipment.  We were talking about grafxman's.

since clearly you work on insults and arguments, here we go:
according to Amazon.com,
XTi used (with all original accessories)= $419.99 
50D used (with all original accessories)= $1,000
I'm sure you can find way more amazing deals than I can, since you are better at the internet than everyone here, but for comparison purposes, the 50D is $580 more than the XTi.  Sorry, I am prone to exaggeration.


----------



## grafxman (Oct 1, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > robertwsimpson said:
> ...


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

grafxman said:


> creative_one said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



this is what I was referencing.  so please tell me how 1/4000 was too slow on an XTi where the highest ISO settings are rubbish.  I don't go above 1/1250 except on VERY rare occasion.  No need to get cheeky.


----------



## grafxman (Oct 1, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > creative_one said:
> ...



I never said anything about an XTi being rubbish. I said "I bought my latest camera, a Canon 50D because my Canon XTi Rebel had a maximum shutter speed that was too slow for satisfactory use with 500mm and greater lenses".

I also mentioned that the 500mm zoom I was using had 2 1.4 Kenko tele converters attached. I think that's around 900mm. When's the last time you shot something with a 900mm lens Robert? You will notice, if you check the exif information, that the lens was wide open at f6.3 and, you may be able to tell from the "barely usable pictures", it was a bright, sunny day.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

what in the world?

you're taking everything that I have said in the wrong way.  I'm bored.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 1, 2009)

grafxman said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > grafxman said:
> ...


Idk about Xti but my Xsi has a max shutter of 1/4000 which is quick enough...


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > robertwsimpson said:
> ...



Evidently, if you shoot with giant lenses and 2 teleconverters that let hardly any light through at all, you'll want a much faster shutter.


----------

